
Diplomatic immunity for US suspect in teen's death 'no longer pertinent' - phissk
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/13/uk/harry-dunn-immunity-intl-gbr-scli/index.html
======
snagglegaggle
>The Foreign Secretary continued that "the UK government's position is that
immunity, and therefore any question of waiver, is no longer relevant in Mrs.
Sacoolas' case, because she has returned home," he wrote.

I'm not sure I'd want to stay if I was afraid I would be put to trial even if
I knew I was innocent. Elsewhere it was indicated driving on the wrong side of
the road resulting in death had been tried as manslaughter and punished by 5-6
years.

Punishment for some twisted sense of justice? Eeeh... too common.

If immunity is rescinded by the US I would be concerned, as a citizen or
dimplomat of the US, that a country could request extradition as retaliation.
Particularly troubling is how the Canadian government did nothing to Saudi
Arabia for holding a man and torturing him after alcohol related allegations,
and in the US how the Turkish security envoy was not punished.

